# My homemade ratchet strap bow press



## Hyvok (Sep 21, 2011)

I decided I do not want to rely on my clubs bow press and I do not want to spend a fortune on one, so I decided to make my own ratchet strap bow press.

It's made from 3mm aluminum plates and the arms basically just have three bolts, which have a piece of steel pipe over them and then a piece of rubber tubing to protect the limbs. Then I use a small 500kg ratchet strap to compress. The only thing that slightly bothers me is that it kind of violates the bow press requirements given by bear, they say the press should apply pressure only to the ends of the limbs (approx. 2" away from the axle max) and mine is compressing on the flares of the limbs which are like 3" away. But I think it's fine... I might fix it with a slightly different design if I cba.

Here's an unfinished bow press arm where you can see the design:










And here's the bow press in action:


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

I think bear expressly says not to stress the flares. I am *certain* pse says so on flared limbs. However...excellent job and inventiveness. Regular limbs should not be a problem, for sure! BTW---HOW DO YOU LET IT DOWN S-L-O-W-L-Y SO AS NOT TO HAVE A MALFUNCTION????


----------



## Hyvok (Sep 21, 2011)

Tautog Rich said:


> I think bear expressly says not to stress the flares. I am *certain* pse says so on flared limbs. However...excellent job and inventiveness. Regular limbs should not be a problem, for sure! BTW---HOW DO YOU LET IT DOWN S-L-O-W-L-Y SO AS NOT TO HAVE A MALFUNCTION????


I tried to reason why I couldn't put pressure on the flares, they are the thickest part of of the limbs so I assume they flex the least (majority of the flex comes from the thinner parts near the limb pocket) and all I could think of was that putting pressure on the edges might be a bad thing (it would torque the invidual limbs) but I'm not doing that. I just release the strap, I guess it has enough friction in itself to slow down the release somewhat. There are very similar commercial designs using ratchet straps so I assume they won't damage the bow.

It wouldn't be terribly difficult to modify the press to put pressure on the ends of the limbs though, just drill a new hole on the right area, and bolt a round piece of aluminum which would be threaded (do this on both sides of the press arms). I might do that, I just need a threading tool (plus aluminum) for an M8 bolt.


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe consider getting some thermal heat shrink or electrical tape to cover your bolt threads. Looks like they may do some damage to your limbs the way they are now.


----------



## Hyvok (Sep 21, 2011)

JezterVA said:


> Maybe consider getting some thermal heat shrink or electrical tape to cover your bolt threads. Looks like they may do some damage to your limbs the way they are now.


That picture was when the press was unfinished (like I said), the working version has steel tube and rubber tubes over the bolts


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

By gosh, you did say that. Oops. Good job on the press. Cheers!


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
I've made something similar and find it's easy to let down with total control. Raise the lever until it is about vertical and put some pressure on it as if you were going to press the bow some more. This takes the pressure off the bottom locking lug so that you can pull it out of the teeth on the cam. Lower the lever until it is horizontal, release the top lug to raise the lever again and continue until the straps are slack. It's quicker to do than type the instructions.
Phil



Tautog Rich said:


> I think bear expressly says not to stress the flares. I am *certain* pse says so on flared limbs. However...excellent job and inventiveness. Regular limbs should not be a problem, for sure! BTW---HOW DO YOU LET IT DOWN S-L-O-W-L-Y SO AS NOT TO HAVE A MALFUNCTION????


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

As my high school Algebra teacher used to say..."That's using your head for more than a dandruff plantation..." 

Looks good! I have a similar one I bought from an AT member over 5 years ago called the BowMender. Presses my Mathews Switchback XT with NO problems. Great job and have fun with it!

Joe


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

That would cetainly allow you to do most of the things needed, you can't pull the cams though. Good Job!


----------



## Hyvok (Sep 21, 2011)

cannonman said:


> That would cetainly allow you to do most of the things needed, you can't pull the cams though. Good Job!


You can always release the bow without cables, then take off the bow press arms and then take the cams off if you need to?

Just going to get some aluminum round stock to modify the press so it fits bears requirements...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Adjustments to the cams are the primary use of bow presses, but your plates seem to cover up the cams. 

Is there more room in there than it looks like from the photo?


----------



## Hyvok (Sep 21, 2011)

aread said:


> Adjustments to the cams are the primary use of bow presses, but your plates seem to cover up the cams.
> 
> Is there more room in there than it looks like from the photo?


You don't need a bow press for adjusting draw length/let-off on my bow. There is enough space to take off cable/string ends. You could always cut/drill holes to the bow press arms if you'd need to adjust the cams somehow while under press.


----------



## Hyvok (Sep 21, 2011)

I modified the press so that it suits bears requirements about bow presses (pressure on the area 2" away from the axles only).


----------

